# my roommate doesnt believe in waxing.



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Go somewhere that has long and flat as fuck cat tracks and watch as dickhead has to walk out while you cut laps.

That should do it :thumbsup:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^:thumbsup: That would kind of piss me off too. My resort if pretty flat so waxing keeps the lungs from hurting.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a friend who's been riding about 10 years. He never even _heard_ of waxing a board before I asked if he wanted to come with me to my local shop to have a summer wax the end of last season.

And because he's ridden his board for about 10 years never having waxed it, he didn't think it was necessary (but had the summer wax done anyway).

I told him he didn't know what he was missing. His blasé attitude about it kind of bothered me, so I get what you're saying haha.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

EatRideSleep said:


> And because he's ridden his board for about 10 years never having waxed it, he didn't think it was necessary (but had the summer wax done anyway).


You don't HAVE to change the oil in your car either


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Bones said:


> You don't HAVE to change the oil in your car either


True haha. I had a Norwegian friend who NEVER changed her oil, just kept adding oil occassionally.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bones said:


> You don't HAVE to change the oil in your car either


This 10 chars


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Dummies gonna be dumb.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I rarely wax anymore. Maybe for summer camp and that's it.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

My wife doesn't wax and I find it very disturbing.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

To me waxing is a ritual...means the next day I'm riding...love those 2 hours in garage with a beer. And yes it does make a difference on flats.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

he is an idiot and doesnt understand how a snowboard works, let him suffer


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Back, crack and Sack. It's the bare minimum.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bones said:


> You don't HAVE to change the oil in your car either


+1. Id like to know what that guy thought about riding his board after it was waxed for the first time EVER.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

KIRKRIDER said:


> To me waxing is a ritual...means the next day I'm riding...love those 2 hours in garage with a beer. And yes it does make a difference on flats.


ahhh yes, two hours of beer waxing and forgot to do the board:laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rub on wax does work, just not well. It's good for about 1 run and that's it. And that is if you cork the rub on wax after the rub.

Does your friend have an extruded base? Those don't really need waxing. It doesn't hold wax well either way. An unwaxed extruded base will be faster than an unwaxed sintered base.

What I can't stand is a sintered base with no wax. It is frustratingly slow.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ahhh yes, two hours of beer waxing and forgot to do the board:laugh:


Lol..not to mention other delicious California products...of vegetable origin.
I love the smell of wax in the morning. It smells like...Fun.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Lol..not to mention other delicious California products...of vegetable origin.


thems is flowers homie....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

timestamped for humor.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Bones said:


> You don't HAVE to change the oil in your car either



I stopped having my RSX oil changed since 110k mi, it has 170k mi now and the damn thing still keeps on running. Sure I need to put in a quart here and there, but I want it to die so the wife would let me buy another car. :cheeky4:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> timestamped for humor.



Johnny Cash is often in the background..."A boy named Sue" it's just perfect to sing along while scraping.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nothing wrong with that....




you might be too focused on enjoying the flowers if its taking you 2 hours to wax a snowboard tho....  just sayin


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

Leo said:


> Rub on wax does work, just not well. It's good for about 1 run and that's it. And that is if you cork the rub on wax after the rub.
> 
> Does your friend have an extruded base? Those don't really need waxing. It doesn't hold wax well either way. An unwaxed extruded base will be faster than an unwaxed sintered base.
> 
> What I can't stand is a sintered base with no wax. It is frustratingly slow.


he doesnt cork it. and yeah its extruded, but the edges are already dried out.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> nothing wrong with that....
> you might be too focused on enjoying the flowers if its taking you 2 hours to wax a snowboard tho....  just sayin


Buds...
well I'm doing that and hiding from my wife in my garage too. Besides the first time of the season you wax once to clean..twice to slide..treece to glide and even four times because why not another beer? with 20 min breaks in the middle to let the wax cool...2 hours add up quickly.

then there is brillo-padding, brushing (Bud break) and corking depending on conditions. then you have to clean up, have dinner, watch "Deeper" one more time, and crash in bed at 10...tomorrow early alarm for the powder day...
What? Say that again? 6 January and just man made snow?

Damn...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I do wax after each trip, since I do mostly powder riding its a huge difference, my buddy who has been riding for 10 years plus and taught me almost never waxes:dunno:

I say let them be, I'd be awfully busy if I start worrying about what other people do with their shit.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

its not even the fact that he doesnt do it that bothered me, it was more-so the fact that he tried to make it seem like i was stupid for waxing my board. idk, it was just a rant. :dunno:


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

the REASON said:


> its not even the fact that he doesnt do it that bothered me, it was more-so the fact that he tried to make it seem like i was stupid for waxing my board. idk, it was just a rant. :dunno:


well you certainly came to the right place to feel right about that opinion. nobody here is going to say waxing isn't necessary.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Nothings worse then when you are legitimately trying to help someone and the make you feel like an idiot. No dont try to convince him let him suffer.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

I know a kid who is argued with me for a half hour that snowboards are made 100% plexi-glass. He claims to be a snowboarder too.


----------



## oatenshiro (Feb 4, 2011)

This reminds me of skateboarding. Getting pissed as I see someone stomp a perfectly good board because they couldn't land something and refused to accept that maybe its them. 
This relates to the topic as its very annoying to watch someone ruin perfectly good equipment.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I stopped waxing my board with an extruded base as I couldn't tell the difference between it being waxed and unwaxed.

My board with a sintered base though, it felt like I was slogging through mud when I hadn't waxed it in a while.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Seriously, I wouldn't sweat it, though I do find it interesting that he rejects hot wax but uses rub-on?!

Wax is not a necessity; as long as he's happy with the performance of his board, why worry about it? I used to wax quite religiously every couple days on the snow, but I've since mellowed (though I do live on the ice-coast where conditions are most often terrifyingly fast). I do make an extra effort to keep up with waxing during our brief periods of sticky spring "mashed-potato" snow conditions, but I think some people get unnecessarily obsessed (not knocking it if you actually enjoy the ritual). I will caution that the PFCs present in many waxes carry potential environmental and health risks, though it's probably not too much of a concern for individuals just waxing their own boards with basic all-temp waxes and the like.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

well i mean we are on the ice coast, and as you know this year has been slosh in the day icy man made nonsense in the later hours, i was just tryin to help him out but i guess i just wont worry about it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bayoh said:


> I stopped waxing my board with an extruded base as I couldn't tell the difference between it being waxed and unwaxed.
> 
> My board with a sintered base though, it felt like I was slogging through mud when I hadn't waxed it in a while.


I would wax my capita horrorscope which had an extruded base before every time out and I was just as fast as anyone on a good base

But my knees couldn't take it so it was sold


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

C.B. said:


> I know a kid who is argued with me for a half hour that snowboards are made 100% plexi-glass. He claims to be a snowboarder too.


Here ya go.....(makboard)
Snowboarders are going "green" - YouTube


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

the REASON said:


> well i mean we are on the ice coast, and as you know this year has been slosh in the day icy man made nonsense in the later hours, i was just tryin to help him out but i guess i just wont worry about it.


Some people refuse to be helped. I've learned that it's easier to let those people figure it out on their own than to convince them of what they need.


----------



## khok101 (Dec 10, 2011)

To each their own i love waxing my board and the boards of my cousins right before a trip out, but thats just me. My cousins dont really believe in waxing their boards and thats why i do it for them. But atleast my cousins dont call me stupid for doing it haha. Sucks that your room mate is like that atleast he doesnt wack off in the room while your sleeping right.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> My wife doesn't wax and I find it very disturbing.


Just wanted to let you know that this has been making me chuckle since I read it yesterday.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I got in an argument with a guy a few years back on this forum that was telling people it was pointless to scrape the wax off the base. He said you just iron the wax on and let the snow scrape it off :dunno:

What's worse, never waxing the board, or waxing it and never sraping?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> I got in an argument with a guy a few years back on this forum that was telling people it was pointless to scrape the wax off the base. He said you just iron the wax on and let the snow scrape it off :dunno:
> 
> What's worse, never waxing the board, or waxing it and never sraping?


I'd say never waxing is worse because the base can burn or dry out. Your friend was at least partly correct. Snow will scrape off wax. I wouldn't leave the board looking like a glazed donut or anything, but sometimes (i.e., icy groomer days) I'll leave some extra wax on just so it lasts a little longer.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

schmitty34 said:


> I got in an argument with a guy a few years back on this forum that was telling people it was pointless to scrape the wax off the base. He said you just iron the wax on and let the snow scrape it off :dunno:
> 
> What's worse, never waxing the board, or waxing it and never sraping?


It also depends on how thick you put on the wax...drip or crayon...I'll scrape if drip but crayon...way bother.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> I got in an argument with a guy a few years back on this forum that was telling people it was pointless to scrape the wax off the base. He said you just iron the wax on and let the snow scrape it off :dunno:
> 
> What's worse, never waxing the board, or waxing it and never sraping?


this actually isnt that bad of an idea unless you use WAY to much wax then you need to use when waxing. i generally do a light scrape after waxing and just take a horse hair or similar brush to it to smooth out any wax left on there then let the snow do the rest. this is particularly useful if you ride man made snow like on the east because the snow is so abrasive it takes the wax of pretty fast.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

orangatang said:


> Here ya go.....(makboard)
> Snowboarders are going "green" - YouTube


Hmm so he's half right, but the argument started over weather or not boards have wood cores, and we were talking about my snowboard.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

C.B. said:


> Hmm so he's half right, but the argument started over weather or not boards have wood cores, and we were talking about my snowboard.


I am guilty of not scraping...


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> this actually isnt that bad of an idea unless you use WAY to much wax then you need to use when waxing. i generally do a light scrape after waxing and just take a horse hair or similar brush to it to smooth out any wax left on there then let the snow do the rest. this is particularly useful if you ride man made snow like on the east because the snow is so abrasive it takes the wax of pretty fast.


This is exactly the approach I take given my location... I don't belabor the scraping and don't bother with structuring when riding out here. I'll put a bit more effort into things when I'm riding out west. I have a TV in my "work station" area so usually throw on a video as part of my "waxing" ritual. I was happy to have a fresh wax this past weekend riding out this way.. was very spring like.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> If you are riding that man made crap and ice you are not going tell the difference between waxed or not. Unlikely you will be able to notice a difference in extruded or sintered. Where you will feel a huge difference is in powder and wet snow. If you ride in the PNW with 32 degree wet snow that is sticky and you don't wax, that crap sticks to the board and you are going nowhere. If I ride that shit in the east I would probably give up waxing too. Out here I wax and use specific temperature wax and it makes a difference.


I respectfully disagree. I ride mainly man-made crap. On a sintered base, it absolutely sucks without wax. Extruded doesn't matter either way for me. I don't really bother waxing extruded bases here.

Agreed about wet snow. Spring slush with a dry sintered base. No thank you. We get a lot of days with wet snow as well here in MI especially this year.


@the_Reason: Since your friend is on an extruded snowboard, hand him your dry sintered stick to ride (that's what she said). Do it on a nice spring day and see what he says.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

On artificial hardpack or frozen granular, yeah, you will be fast on a shitty extruded base, a waxed and tuned sintered base and everything in between. But the speed difference is drastically noticeable on flat spots. You can ride even the most subtle grades without getting stuck while other people are skating or walking.


----------



## oatenshiro (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been waxing my board since I got it because it was expensive and I was told that was the proper maintenance to keep the board in the best shape. This week because I forgot my scraper I waxed my board but did not scrape. This is the first time I haven't scraped and because of the low quality of the snow(primarily ice) it made absolutely no different. There was one powdery spot on the entire hill and the board sucked there but everywhere else was just as good as scraped.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Alright, I'm going to bite now. Next time I wax, I'm doing a minimal scrape and not even bothering with a brillo pad.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Leo said:


> Alright, I'm going to bite now. Next time I wax, I'm doing a minimal scrape and not even bothering with a brillo pad.


I was kinda debating that too. At least until the green soy wax is gone. haha


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> I was kinda debating that too. At least until the green soy wax is gone. haha


Hate that wax. Bluebird for me now. I will try Hertel Hotsauce next.

I'm thoroughly pleased with Bluebird though.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Leo said:


> Alright, I'm going to bite now. Next time I wax, I'm doing a minimal scrape and not even bothering with a brillo pad.


by brillo pad do you mean the green scotch bright pads? 

also i use hertel and its def some pretty good wax, little over 20 for 3/4lb, cant beat that.


----------



## Joeluca (Dec 14, 2011)

So sorry to beat this point into the ground, but I just started riding regularly (3rd season). Is it very obvious when you need to wax? Being from the east I'm aware I ride mostly sh!t so I want to make sure I stay up on my maint. Would waxing every 4-5 trips be enough? I ride a Rossignol One with a Sintered base


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I wax when my black sintered base shows some whiteness. This can happen after one day or three, it depends on snow conditions.

Kinda like when you can tell your skin looks ashy you put lotion on.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I wax generally just a few times a year. I haven't waxed my board since early November. I know my resort so I just go fast in the flats. It isn't a big deal imo. I can tell a difference but I would rather spend the time that is takes to wax to just run 20 minutes up the mountain and ride than wax.


----------



## Joeluca (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for the advice. My Rossi has a black base which makes it easy. Its only showing a little white at the edges under the bindings, but I'd rather be sure I'm prepared than get out there and realize I should have waxed.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Joeluca said:


> thanks for the advice. My Rossi has a black base which makes it easy. Its only showing a little white at the edges under the bindings, but I'd rather be sure I'm prepared than get out there and realize I should have waxed.


Yep, that's where it shows up first.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> by brillo pad do you mean the green scotch bright pads?
> 
> also i use hertel and its def some pretty good wax, little over 20 for 3/4lb, cant beat that.


Yea, the green one. I guess Brillos are the more abrasive kind? I will nylon brush lightly too.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Leo said:


> Yea, the green one. I guess Brillos are the more abrasive kind? I will nylon brush lightly too.


yea brillo pads are those metal fiber-ed pads.


----------

